
What Happens When Algorithms Design a Concert Hall? - kevlar1818
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/happens-algorithms-design-concert-hall-stunning-elbphilharmonie/
======
codebeaker
To anyone who might want some context, this relates to the Elbphilharmonie, a
new opera house in Hamburg, Germany. Intended to rival the other great opera
houses of the world, as-is tradition it was 10× over budget and eight years
late

    
    
        > The cost to taxpayers climbed from an initially planned
        > 77 million euros to 789 million euros ($835 million).
    

It had it's opening on 2016-01-11 and 2016-01-12. It's already had it's ticket
system hacked (and fixed) and it's beautiful. [1] [2] [3]

[1]:[https://i.redd.it/ybs5ba59yt4y.jpg](https://i.redd.it/ybs5ba59yt4y.jpg)

[2]:[http://seasidemagazin.de/wp-
content/uploads/elbphilharmonie_...](http://seasidemagazin.de/wp-
content/uploads/elbphilharmonie_hamburg_foto_maxim_schulz-2.jpg)

[3]:[http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/media/thumbs/d/dbba6ff9beacb55...](http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/media/thumbs/d/dbba6ff9beacb55fddee04980cc1c528v1_max_755x425_b3535db83dc50e27c1bb1392364c95a2.jpg)

~~~
codebeaker
For comparison and context of my "as is-tradition" comment:

    
    
        > The Sydney Opera House cost $102 million and
        > was completed in 1973.
        > The original plan was: a cost of $7 million and
        > completion date of 26 January 1963.

------
RichardHeart
No mention at all as to how it sounds :(

~~~
codebeaker
See my other comment, but the place only opened yesterday!

Only one video I've been able to find so far, makes the place look
exceptional, although doesn't tell us much about the sound quality. [1]
apologies for facebook source.

Regrettably it's sold out for the next 6+ months, and tickets are on resale in
secondary markets for 10-50x their face values.

[1]:
[https://www.facebook.com/NDR.de/videos/1365568786826981/](https://www.facebook.com/NDR.de/videos/1365568786826981/)

~~~
thebosz
Actually, your other comment says it's been open for a whole year :)

